# What do pro slingshot shooters use in tournaments as far as ammo and bands go



## romanljc

What do pro slingshot shooters use in tournaments as far as ammo and bands go
I'm not new to shooting slingshots but 
NO nothing about tournaments.
What do they us for ammo and bands at those events


----------



## Imperial

the best of the best !

seriously though, each one has their own prefered set up of either bands or tubes. ammo is dictated by the tourney, some use 1/4" size, or 3/8" or both or other. maybe someone with tourney experience can tell you what was allowed at what tourney they attended.


----------



## Marco.

Are there pro slingshot shooters? I want that job.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

There is no magical combination. It's not like shooting guns where certain ammo outperforms others in certain situations. It is all about what works best for you. Just because Joe Schmoe can use a certain combo and hit his mark on every shot does NOT mean you or anyone else can do the same.


----------



## romanljc

Well specifically wanted to know what they use at the east coast tournament 
The top guys I guess they are,pros if there is such a thing


----------



## GrayWolf

Most of the top shooters in the U.S. shoot 3/8" ammo. A few use 1/4" or 5/16" and some go big with 1/2". The bands tapers (or straights) and tube sets are as many as their are shooters, with the lengths from under 5" active to over 12" for full butterfly. The top shooters at the MWST used looped 1632 tubes with 3/8" steel and 1" straight cut .03 latex and 1/2" steel. I don't know the specific lengths, but the draw lengths were greatly different.

In Spain, a lot of the shooters use 5/16" and some use 3/8"...or their metric equivalent. Most band sets used by the top shooters is gum rubber...and it's very different than most use here in the States.

I don't consider myself one of the "pro shooters", but I can give you my favorite set for tournaments. 3/4" x 1/2" taper, 12 1/2" active length (for full butterfly) Theraband Gold shooting 1/2" steel. I change to 7/16" ammo for 20 meter distance. Speed shooting is the same taper but only 6" active length.

I know this isn't much help. Maybe some of the top dogs will chime in and give you their set ups.

Todd


----------



## romanljc

Sounds like you can use any setup you like


----------



## Marco.

GrayWolf said:


> Most of the top shooters in the U.S. shoot 3/8" ammo. A few use 1/4" or 5/16" and some go big with 1/2". The bands tapers (or straights) and tube sets are as many as their are shooters, with the lengths from under 5" active to over 12" for full butterfly. The top shooters at the MWST used looped 1632 tubes with 3/8" steel and 1" straight cut .03 latex and 1/2" steel. I don't know the specific lengths, but the draw lengths were greatly different.
> 
> In Spain, a lot of the shooters use 5/16" and some use 3/8"...or their metric equivalent. Most band sets used by the top shooters is gum rubber...and it's very different than most use here in the States.
> 
> I don't consider myself one of the "pro shooters", but I can give you my favorite set for tournaments. 3/4" x 1/2" taper, 12 1/2" active length (for full butterfly) Theraband Gold shooting 1/2" steel. I change to 7/16" ammo for 20 meter distance. Speed shooting is the same taper but only 6" active length.
> 
> I know this isn't much help. Maybe some of the top dogs will chime in and give you their set ups.
> 
> Todd


Actually, that is a great answer to the question and a lot of help. I didn't ask the question but was following this thread because I'm just starting out with slingshots and all the band set and ammo options are a bit overwhelming. Thanks romanljc for asking the question and thanks Todd for the informative answer.


----------

